# Bismarck Tribune Letter to Editor



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

*Thanks ! Russ Lehr*

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... s/ltr1.txt


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

In my opinion you have to respect guys like Russ Lehr and Steve Scheels. They have the guts to state what they believe at the risk of losing customers. While I agree with Russ Lehr completely you still have to respect both men for not being afraid to stick it out there. Even if you don't agree with them.

When I opened the paper this morning and read Russ Lehr's letter I thought it was one of the best that I have read yet. Well done.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Steve Scheel didn't write that lettor for the public.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

My mistake thanks for pointing that out Chris I had thought that he did. That kind of changes everything doesn't it?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Great letter! And good point Chris--Mr Scheel's probably did not intend for his main base of customers to see that letter.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It really makes a person have more faith in the system & people of ND, that they are getting it & not just listening to what the guides & outfitters are trying to do.

We need to keep telling the truth in respectful - commonsense ways - Folks from ND are alot smarter than many believe. Those that have been mis-led or mis-informed need to be reminded that the commercial / corporate hunters are as bad for ND as Corporate Farming would be. Both would change things forever & ruin our ways of life up here.

If you don't want Corporate Farming ? Don't lease your land to commercial / Pay to hunt folks - Hunters will remember & support Family Farmers in stopping any attempts by the Legislature to allow Corporate farming.

Farmers / Landowners & Hunters need each other & should not let groups divide us.

I hope farmers / landowners keep us informed of bad bills that affect them & ask us to help them also k:

I'm sure most that have always let hunters hunt still will -

I encourage Farmers / Land owners that understand what we have been asking for - to post up & let us know how we can use the e-tree to support your concerns too.

Thank You & God Bless all of you !!! who understand the real concerns in all this - Please pass the word that we are not a bunch of selfish - self centered whiners - We respect you & what is yours - we are respectful & know how to get access from those that are approachable & most of us have always followed your rules. (& Thats the way it should be) Without you mobile Freelance hunting will die. For all of us.

But to let a small minority try to divide us & make us mad at each other is a sick way to promote their agendas.

Thanks for not being fooled


----------



## snowdog (Jul 30, 2002)

Mr. Lehr does a nice job of predicting the future, but he loses his logic along the way when he thinks something like the HPC is the solution. The solution is to ban commercialized hunting operations, prohibit the leasing or ownership of lands by commercial outfitters and others for hunting purposes, and probably restrict the rights of non-residents to purchase or to own ND land. If the landowners are local, and can't "cash in" on the game that lives there, people who want to hunt will most likely have easier access and places to hunt, and the locals will probably get a preference over nonresidents from the farmers who own the land, if they have good relations with their country cousins. (The locals would certainly be in a better position to create a good relationship with the farmer-landowner than some dude from New York.) HPC is only a band-aid, and if commercial outfitters can lease up 100,000 acres at a time, will it matter whether you are from ND or NY when it comes time to get on that tract? No!! It'll be how big your pocketbook is. North Dakota is going the way of Texas and Arkansas with its band-aids. Ban the commercialization, in all aspects, or you lose.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

That was very well said, thank you Mr, Lehr!! :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

All I can say is, great article.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you to Mr. Lehr for for standing up. Another good editorial letter in the Sat. Fourm from William Mc Donald, Maplewood, Minn.


----------

